# اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......



## جيلان (30 مارس 2008)

*من أسـرار النسـاء​*

*يحدث.. كثيرا.. أن تتصرف المرأة بشكل لايفهمه الرجل

ليس فقط في مجال العلاقات الزوجية

بل حتى في علاقة الأخ مع أخواته.. أو الفتى مع أمه

يحبط الرجل كثيرا من بعض مواقف المرأة ..ولكن لو عرف السبب لبطل العجب.. 

فالمرأة تتصرف بناء على ما يمليه عليه قاموس طباعها اللذي يختلف كثيرا عن الرجل

هما يتفقان أحيانا فيصبحان كأنهما مخلوق واحد 

ويختلفان حتى تظن أن كل واحد منهما قادم من كوكب آخر* 



*هناك خمسة أشياء لابد أن يعرفها الرجل عن المرأة

حتى يستطيع التعامل معها بشكل صحيح.. لتجنب المشاكل والفتور التي تمر بها علاقتهما* 


*يفاجأ الرجل كثيرا.. عند دخوله المنزل.. بأن زوجته تتحدث بإسهاب عن تعبها في ملاحقة الصغار.. لتنظيفهم.. وعن خراب المكنسة الكهربائية عندما بدأت الكنس.. وعن انتهاء أنبوبة الغاز

تتحدث عن هذا كله وأكثر بصوت يغص بالشكوى والتذمر

وطبعا الزوج المسكين.. يظن أنها تتهمه بالتقصير

فيلجأ إلى أحد أمرين.. أحلاهما حلو.. بالنسبة له

أ ـ أما أن يرد لها الصاع صاعين .. مدافعا عن نفسه

ب ـ وإما أن يخرج ويترك لها الجمل بما حمل

ثم تفتح المسكينة فاها دهشة لهذا التصرف الغير مبرر.. وتبدأ المشاكل والاتهامات

مالا يعرفه الرجل في هذه الحالة هو أن المرأة لاتتهمه

وإنما هي تفضفض له فقط عن إحباطات يومها.. وكان من المفترض أن ينصت لها قليلا ثم يحوطها بذراعه..

ويهمس: أعرف كم تشعرين بالإحباط ياعزيزتي وأقدر لك كثيرا اهتمامك

سوف يفاجأ الزوج بعدها بزوجته تهمس له وكأنما ضربتها عصا ساحرة: ولا يهمك ياحبيبي.. كله يهون من أجلك

صدقوني.. هذا ما سيحدث بدون مبالغة

*


*يلاحظ الزوج أن زوجته الحبيبة تقدم له باستمرار مايطلب وما لايطلب.. مع ابتسامة عذبة ناعمة.. بدءا من تجهيز طعامه وانتهاء بتحضير ملابسه المكوية المعطرة عند خروجه من الحمام

ولكن بعد فترة.. قد يلاحظ الزوج النبيه أن مستوى الخدمات الفندقية لايزال كما هو.. مع حلول تكشير معتبرة بدلا من الابتسامه

ويصدم بالتغير.. مالذي حدث.. ليه.. ماكنا كويسين 

وعند المصارحة.. تظهر له أسباب تافهة.. لم تكن في حسبانه

نطمئن الزوج العزيز أن هذه الأسباب ليس هي مربط الفرس

وإنما الحقيقة التي لايعلمها الرجل عن المرأة .

.هي أنها تعطي بلا مقابل بابتسامة عذبة أولا..ثم صفراء .. ثم سوداء .. ثم تكشيرة

والسبب أنها فطرت على العطاء التلقائي

وليست كالرجل يكتفي بإعطاء مايظنه مهما أو مسؤولا عنه فقط

وبعد فترة من العطاء.. تحس المرأة بأنها مستنزَفة.. مستغَلّة من قبل الجميع وغير مقدرة العطاء..

فتستمر في العطاء.. وبداخلها مشاعر غيظ مكبوته

وهذا سر التكشيرة.. 

يبادر الرجل عند رؤية هذه الأعراض بتجنب المصارحة والخروج من المنزل

ومالا يعرفه الرجل.. هو أنه لاينبغي عليه المصارحة في مثل هذه الحالة

عليه أن يحاول إراحة زوجته.. مساعدتها في بعض أعمال المنزل

وهذه الأخيرة صابونة مطهرة لمشاعر الغيظ.. وليبين لها أنه يريدها أن ترتاح.. ويحمل عنها بعض الهم

وهذه الحكاية.. تحصل حتى للبنات في بيوت أهاليهن.. بالذات البنت الكبيرة

هذه اللفتة الكريمة من الزوج المصون.. ستقلب الوضاع رأسا على عقب

*


*يحدث بعد فترة أن يلاحظ الرجل أن المدام تغيرت كثيرا

فهي شاردة الفكر دائما تحب العزلة.. صامتة.. على غير العادة

وقد يلجأ البعض للمصارحة.. لكن المرأة تمعن في الصمت

أو تصرخ في وجه الرجل: أنت لاتحبني.. عندها يستشيط المسكين غضبا على ناكرة الجميييييل.. ويخرج

عزيزي الرجل.. هذه الحالة.. طبيعية جدا.. هي دورة طبيعية عاطفية شبه شهرية تمر بها الكثير من النساء

مالا يعرفه الرجل.. أن كثيرا من النساء.. تعود كثيرا على الحب

ولديها خوف مجهول مبطن من النبذ وعدم القبول

وهي تمر بفترات صعود عاطفي.. تعلو بها موجة القبول والحب

وأحيانا تغوص بها موجة الخوف.. والشعور باليأس إلى قاعه البئر

فتصبح كئيبة منعزلة

تخجل المرأة كثيرا من التصريح للرجل بهذه المخاوف.. وتلوذ بالصمت

مما يطحن معدة الرجل

عليه في هذه الفترة أن يراعي.. مزاجها المحترم.. أن يدللها كثيرا

يعطيها من الحب.. حتى تخرج من هذه المرحلة بسلام 

وتعلو به الموجة مرة أخرى إلى رأس البئر

تستمر هذه الفترة عند النساء من يومين إلى سبعة أيام

*


*تحتاج المرأة للعناية.. والاهتمام.. 

إن سؤالا بسيطا مثل: هل تناولتي غداء مشبعا؟

هل أنتي متأكدة أنك تناولت حبة الدواء؟

مثل هذه الأسئلة لو طرحتها المرأة على الرجل لملأت صدره قيحا لأنها تحسسه بنقصه.. وعدم قدرته

لكن هي تحتاج لمثل هذه الأسئلة السخيفة في نظر الرجل لأنها تحسسها باهتمامه بها وحرصه عليها

فحينما تحس باهتمامه تعطيه الكثير 

*

*يحس الزوج بجرح كبير حينما تناقشه زوجته وكأنها تحاسبه

أنت داااائما لاتتحدث معي, نحن لم نجلس مع بعضنا أبدا.. أنت لاتقدرني على الإطلاق

مالا يعرفه الرجل أنه في الوقت الذي يحاول فيه أن يتحدث فيه عما يراه بالتحديد

فإن المرأة تجهل أسلوب التحديد والدقة هذا وتميل للتعميم.. هي لاتقصد ماتقول 

لكنها تنظر للأمور بطريقة إجمالية ينقصها التحديد

كما أنها غالبا لاتفكر فيما تريد أن تقوله إلا بعد أن تبدأ الحديث

بعكس الرجل الذي قد يصمت كثيرا قبل الكلام.. لأنه لايقول إلا ماجهز له

لذا نقول للرجل.. لاتتضايق.. فالمسألة عادية جدا .. وتقبل طريقتها في الكلام

فهذه موهبة من بها الله عليه..ليختبر صبرك.. وحلمك

ولو حاصرتها في زاوية ضيقة من النقاش فستعترف لك بأنه لاتقصد دائما, إطلاقا.. بل بعض الأحيان.. ولو حاصرتها أكثر فسقول نادرا.. ثم.. أقصد هذه المرة فقط

لاعليك.. تقبلها كما هي.. وستعطيك الكثير

*

*منقول بئى 
ماشى

لعل وعسى الرجالة ................*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*

*بس دة عايز واحد ذات اعصاب حديدية 

بس موضوع حلو فعلا يا جيلان بجد شكرا ليكى​*


----------



## جيلان (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *بس دة عايز واحد ذات اعصاب حديدية
> 
> بس موضوع حلو فعلا يا جيلان بجد شكرا ليكى​*



*ايون يا بنتى
ودى ناس اعصابها ورق 
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
ومن له اذان بقى لما نشوف رد الرجالة ايه
اكيد هتبهدل انا ههههههههههه*


----------



## سيزار (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*

موضوع حلو يا جيى جيى .. بس لى راجعه تانى فيه ان شاء الله


----------



## وليم تل (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عايزة رد الرجالة جيلان
بصراحة ظلمتى المرأة خالص لانك جعلتيها لا تحتاج
لزوج بل محلل نفسى لحالة الشيزوفرينيا والهيستريا
التى تنتابها من وقت لاخر.........؟!
وشكرا على موضوعك الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## fayse_f (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*

شكراً اختي الكريمة موضوع جريء لقد افتيني كثيراً الرب يباركك


----------



## artamisss (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*

ماهو لو الراجل يفهم ان المرأه دى مجموعه مشاعر مركبه وداخله فى بعضها 

هايعرف يعاملها لو يهمه انه يكسبها فى صفه 
انما الرجاله بيبقو انانيين ومابيحاولوش يفهمو وعاوزين الست تبقى متبلده  زيهم 
او بمعنى اصح  تبقى عااااادى زيهم 

يلا عليه العوض ومنه العوض


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*



سيزار قال:


> موضوع حلو يا جيى جيى .. بس لى راجعه تانى فيه ان شاء الله



*هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى كتير
وبعدين قول الى انت عايز تقوله ناو
احنا مش بنخاف من حد:budo:*


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*



وليم تل قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عايزة رد الرجالة جيلان
> بصراحة ظلمتى المرأة خالص لانك جعلتيها لا تحتاج
> لزوج بل محلل نفسى لحالة الشيزوفرينيا والهيستريا
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههه
ياااااااااه
يعنى احنا مجانين
ماشى ماشى
وشكرا ايه بئى الى بتقلهالى
دنت مرمتطناااااا على الاخر هههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*



fayse_f قال:


> شكراً اختي الكريمة موضوع جريء لقد افتيني كثيراً الرب يباركك



*تسلم  fayse
الموضوع زاد نور بمشاركتك*


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*



artamisss قال:


> ماهو لو الراجل يفهم ان المرأه دى مجموعه مشاعر مركبه وداخله فى بعضها
> 
> هايعرف يعاملها لو يهمه انه يكسبها فى صفه
> انما الرجاله بيبقو انانيين ومابيحاولوش يفهمو وعاوزين الست تبقى متبلده  زيهم
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق يا بنتى
رجالة اخر زمن
عينى علينا:smil13:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*

مالا يعرفه الرجل في هذه الحالة هو أن المرأة لاتتهمه

وإنما هي تفضفض له فقط عن إحباطات يومها.. وكان من المفترض أن ينصت لها قليلا ثم يحوطها بذراعه..

ويهمس: أعرف كم تشعرين بالإحباط ياعزيزتي وأقدر لك كثيرا اهتمامك
فعلا دى  حقيقه فالمرأه تشكو لتسمع كلمه تخفف عنها ولكن الرجل فى اغلب الاحيان يشعر انها تتهمه بالتقصير فيكون رد فعله مختلف عما تنتظره المرأه منه وهنا يحد ث الخلاف .
مووضوع رائع يا جيجى .. ميرررسى يا حبيبتى و ربنا يباركك .


----------



## جيلان (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*



Dona Nabil قال:


> مالا يعرفه الرجل في هذه الحالة هو أن المرأة لاتتهمه
> 
> وإنما هي تفضفض له فقط عن إحباطات يومها.. وكان من المفترض أن ينصت لها قليلا ثم يحوطها بذراعه..
> 
> ...



*العفو دونااااااااااا 
وميرسى كتير على مرورك
نورتى حبيبتى*


----------



## وليم تل (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> ياااااااااه
> يعنى احنا مجانين
> ماشى ماشى
> ...


صدقينى جيلان 
مش انا اللى قلت كدة دة موضوعك الجميل هو اللى قال
بمعنى منكم واليكم واحنا مالنا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## sony_33 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*

موضوع جميل بس بذلك سيحدث شئ من اتنين يا ما الزوج يتجنن او ينتحر هههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*



وليم تل قال:


> صدقينى جيلان
> مش انا اللى قلت كدة دة موضوعك الجميل هو اللى قال
> بمعنى منكم واليكم واحنا مالنا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ودمتى بود​



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص ياعم
مجانين مجانين
ماله الجنان
هما يعنى العاقلين كانو اخدوا ايه*


----------



## جيلان (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*



sony_33 قال:


> موضوع جميل بس بذلك سيحدث شئ من اتنين يا ما الزوج يتجنن او ينتحر هههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
احسن
خليه يتجنن
يعنى احنا نتجنن وهما لا
عشن يبقوا الاتنين بنفس الدماغ و يفهموا بعض هههههههههههه*


----------



## just member (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*

*ههههههههههه
كلام ممكن يكون حقيقى الى حد ما 
بس صدقينى يا استاذة انا عمرى ما هوصل لكدة ابدا مع زوجتى 
ابدا ابدا صدقينى
لان بينا حب سنين 
بيخلينا ديما نتغاضى عن اى حاجة وبنخاف على بعض جدا 
والتغاضى مش تقصير منا لأ
بس بالحب بيكمل كل شيء ما بنا 
اشكرك على الموضوع ميرسى بجد​*


----------



## جيلان (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> كلام ممكن يكون حقيقى الى حد ما
> بس صدقينى يا استاذة انا عمرى ما هوصل لكدة ابدا مع زوجتى
> ابدا ابدا صدقينى
> ...



*ميرسى جوجو على المرور الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## meraa (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*

موضوع جميل اوى جيجى ربنا يباركك يا قمر


----------



## MarMar2004 (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*

موضوع جميل قوي يا جيلان وبجد ياريت الرجالة تفهم اننا عبارة عن مشاعر واحسسيس وان كلمة توديناوكلمة تجبنا
مرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## جيلان (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*



meraa قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى جيجى ربنا يباركك يا قمر



*ويباركك حبيبتى
نورتى يا قمر*


----------



## yerigagarin (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*طيب لما انتو عندكو كل المشاكل والشروخ النفسيه وبتطالبوا بمعامله مميزه امال ايه لزمة الكلام عن المساواه والست زي الراجل والهوس اللي واجعين دماغنا بيه ليل نهار 

هو طبعا كلامك صح 95% لكن الحلول مش منطقيه اطلاقا
وكمان متنسيش ان الست اول ما تخلف جوزها بيتركن علي الرف وبيصبح مواطن درجه تانيه في بيته ولو اتكلم نص كلمه تروح مسمعاه قصيده من قصائد الشكوي

عموما موضوع جميل
تسلم ايدك

*
​


----------



## mero_engel (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*علم في المتبلم يصبح ناسي *
*متحاوليش يا بنتي *
*تقولي يمين شمال  تقولي شمال مفيش فايده*
*عمرهم ما هيقدرو يفهمونا ولا يتعبوا نفسهم يشوفونا محتاجين ايه*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## totty (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضووووعك راااااااااائع يا جى جى

دا دليل اننا مش عايزين منهم كتير اوووى يعنى غير كلمه حلوه وتعامل حلو فى وقت معين

بس هما عندهم مفهوم خاطى يخليهم مبيعملوش كده

هنقول ايه يا جى جى بس

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## جورج كمال (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*يا ريت الكل يطبق كدة تقلل شويه من المشاكل الموجودة بين الازواج 
فعلا كلام مضبوط ويستاهل كل التقدير *


----------



## جيلان (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: اسرار النساء , همسة فى اذن الرجل ..عالله يطمر ......*



MarMar2004 قال:


> موضوع جميل قوي يا جيلان وبجد ياريت الرجالة تفهم اننا عبارة عن مشاعر واحسسيس وان كلمة توديناوكلمة تجبنا
> مرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع الجميل ده



*هههههههههه
هتفضحينا يا بت
بقى احنا كلمة تودينا وكلمة تجبنا
لا بس عندك حق :hlp:
تسلمى يا قمرة على مرورك الحلو*


----------



## جيلان (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*


yerigagarin قال:



طيب لما انتو عندكو كل المشاكل والشروخ النفسيه وبتطالبوا بمعامله مميزه امال ايه لزمة الكلام عن المساواه والست زي الراجل والهوس اللي واجعين دماغنا بيه ليل نهار 

​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هى مش شروخ ولا مشاكل بس كل انسان فى وضع الضغوط دى لازم يتأثر ودور شريك حياته فى الحالة دى انه لازم يقف جمبه
مش بس الزوج بس مفروض يقف مع زوجته لكن العكس كمان




			هو طبعا كلامك صح 95% لكن الحلول مش منطقيه اطلاقا
وكمان متنسيش ان الست اول ما تخلف جوزها بيتركن علي الرف وبيصبح مواطن درجه تانيه في بيته ولو اتكلم نص كلمه تروح مسمعاه قصيده من قصائد الشكوي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ومين قال ان ده صح
الموضوع هنا تناول دور الزوج لكن اكيد فى مواضيع تانية بتتناول  واجبات الزوجة
ومفروض كل واحد يستحمل التانى فى ظل الضغوظ النفسية والمشاكل




			عموما موضوع جميل
تسلم ايدك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى يا يورى على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​*


----------



## جيلان (22 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *علم في المتبلم يصبح ناسي *
> *متحاوليش يا بنتي *
> *تقولي يمين شمال  تقولي شمال مفيش فايده*
> *عمرهم ما هيقدرو يفهمونا ولا يتعبوا نفسهم يشوفونا محتاجين ايه*
> *ههههههههههههه*​



*هههههههههههههه
على رءيك يا حبيبتى
بس اهه نعمل الى علينا وخلاص*


----------



## جيلان (22 سبتمبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *موضووووعك راااااااااائع يا جى جى
> 
> دا دليل اننا مش عايزين منهم كتير اوووى يعنى غير كلمه حلوه وتعامل حلو فى وقت معين
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههه
فعلا كلمة حلوة بمثابة سحر عند المرأة
ولا ميرسى على واجب يا حبيبتى
نورتى بمرورك*


----------



## جيلان (22 سبتمبر 2008)

جورج كمال قال:


> *يا ريت الكل يطبق كدة تقلل شويه من المشاكل الموجودة بين الازواج
> فعلا كلام مضبوط ويستاهل كل التقدير *



*ميرسى ياجورج على تشجيعك
شكرا لمرورك يا فندم
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## viviane tarek (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان موضوعك جميل جدا"

وفعلا" كلامك صح100%

بس فعلا" احنا كدة محتجين راجل اعصابة قوية

وفاضى لتحليلنا

ومعندوش ضغوط الحياة

بس اقول اليحب يحتمل كل شئ من اجل الاخر

يعنى الست تستحمل الرجل فى جميع المواقف 
زى ما هو لازم يستحملها

وهى مشية وبتعدى ,,,,,,ههههههههههههههههههه

ششششششكككككككككككررررررررررااااااااا""""""""""""""


----------



## جيلان (23 سبتمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> جيلان موضوعك جميل جدا"
> 
> وفعلا" كلامك صح100%
> 
> ...



*صح
يعنى انا مش قصدى ان الراجل يتحمل كل حاجة ولا المرأة كمان
لكن الاتنين يراعوا بعض مش اكتر
ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *من أسـرار النسـاء​*
> 
> *يحدث.. كثيرا.. أن تتصرف المرأة بشكل لايفهمه الرجل
> 
> ...






*موضوعك رائع اخت جيلان
مشكورة 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *موضوعك رائع اخت جيلان
> مشكورة
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح
> ...



*لا شكر على واجب كليم
ميرسى على مرورك الحلو نورت*


----------



## ava bishoy son (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا جيلان على الموضوع الممتاز ......... ومتخافيش هيطمر
بس عجبتنى دى 


ولكن بعد فترة.. قد يلاحظ الزوج النبيه أن مستوى الخدمات الفندقية لايزال كما هو.. مع حلول تكشير معتبرة بدلا من الابتسامه​*


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2008)

abanoubchrist قال:


> *شكرا يا جيلان على الموضوع الممتاز ......... ومتخافيش هيطمر
> بس عجبتنى دى
> 
> 
> ولكن بعد فترة.. قد يلاحظ الزوج النبيه أن مستوى الخدمات الفندقية لايزال كما هو.. مع حلول تكشير معتبرة بدلا من الابتسامه​*



*ههههههههههههه
اه يا اخويا مافيش حاجة بتفضل على حالها
كبيركوا معانا اول اسبوع بس 30:
بس فعلا لو كل واحد عمل الى عليه الحياه هتبقى احلى
يلا ربنا يتولى المتزوجين :hlp:*
*نورت يا ببيو*


----------



## mina_picasso (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*أنا مش عارف اقول اية بس ربنا يكون في عون الرجالة دة لو حديد حينصهر يعني حيلاقية من الشغل ولا من البيت :heat:

علي العموم اللي عندة واحدة زي كدة في البيت يروح ينتحر أحسن لية ولينا ومتوجعوش دمغنا بقي.

بس موضوع حلللللللو ههههههههههههههههههاي.​*


----------



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *أنا مش عارف اقول اية بس ربنا يكون في عون الرجالة دة لو حديد حينصهر يعني حيلاقية من الشغل ولا من البيت :heat:
> 
> علي العموم اللي عندة واحدة زي كدة في البيت يروح ينتحر أحسن لية ولينا ومتوجعوش دمغنا بقي.
> 
> بس موضوع حلللللللو ههههههههههههههههههاي.​*



*هههههههههههههههههه
لا منا بتكلم عن حالات مختلفة
مش قصدى كل ده يتجمع فى واحدة يعنى
ده حتى حرام 
عشن تعرف بس اننا طيبين:hlp:*


----------



## mina_picasso (28 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> لا منا بتكلم عن حالات مختلفة
> مش قصدى كل ده يتجمع فى واحدة يعنى
> ده حتى حرام
> عشن تعرف بس اننا طيبين:hlp:*




*أة أذا كان كدة مشي.

كفاية علي الواحد حالة واحدة من الحالات دي هي كفيلة بانها تخلص علية :36_1_31:

ومن ناحية انتم طيبين دي حاجة واضحة يعني كل اللي قلتية دة واللي بتعملوة دة ومش طيبين :36_11_13:​*


----------



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *أة أذا كان كدة مشي.
> 
> كفاية علي الواحد حالة واحدة من الحالات دي هي كفيلة بانها تخلص علية :36_1_31:
> 
> ومن ناحية انتم طيبين دي حاجة واضحة يعني كل اللي قلتية دة واللي بتعملوة دة ومش طيبين :36_11_13:​*



*طبعاااا طيبين 
حد يقدر يقول غير كدة :nunu0000:*


----------



## mina_picasso (29 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *طبعاااا طيبين
> حد يقدر يقول غير كدة :nunu0000:*




*انا معك يا معلم أنا اقدر اقول غير كدة :kap:​*


----------



## جيلان (29 سبتمبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *انا معك يا معلم أنا اقدر اقول غير كدة :kap:​*



30:​


----------

